# cool climate, safe, with girls !



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

I am looking for a place to retire.....prefer cool weather....a place with lots of pretty girls. Suggestions on what city would be best ? Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Coolest places in the Philippines are in the mountains on Luzon. No matter what city or village there are beautiful girls to see. Baguio City is the most popular, known as the summer capital. And from what I have heard, the most expensive.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, we can meet only one of your requirements here. There are plenty of girls... This is a tropical, hot country that is effected by disastorus typhoons every year. Safe? This country is anything but safe and will eat you alive unless you are prepared and know (by experience) what to expect. I would suggest Hawaii!!!


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

Norway, Sweden and Finland have good looking women and the climate is very cool.


----------



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

OK, let me add a couple things please...I want to find a place that is inexpensive, that is why the Phillipines seems interesting. I've visited many countries....Cuba....Colombia...Panama....Thailand...etc, ad lived in Costa Rica for a year. I am looking for a place that would ultimately be cool weather, safe from violent crime, lots of hot girls....and inexpensive. Anyone been to Baguio City ?


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

lv_artist said:


> Norway, Sweden and Finland have good looking women and the climate is very cool.


It's actually very cold in these country during the winter time and also very expensive!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

weh! dinga?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hahaha...*



lefties43332 said:


> weh! dinga?


Girls? What are girls? I've heard that word somewhere before but I've been married for so long now that I forgot :jaw:.. Hmmm maybe I'm just getting old-Hahaha!!!


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Girls? What are girls? I've heard that word somewhere before but I've been married for so long now that I forgot :jaw:.. Hmmm maybe I'm just getting old-Hahaha!!!


Tsk, tsk -getting old is not compulsory


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Age*



c_uk said:


> Tsk, tsk -getting old is not compulsory


Thats what I think too but the old body has other ideas! Hahaha


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> weh! dinga?


Not familiar with make up word - I guess it meant " is it really" I'm I'm right then yes, it is.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

its not made up words,,its filipino words. Yes youre right,,tama ka


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> its not made up words,,its filipino words. Yes youre right,,tama ka


Oh, right, thanks for sharing that. But the word is not familiar to me and certainly not a proper Tagalog word. Do you know how the word came about? You probably know more than me when it comes to new words.. There are so many Filipino slang that I am not familiar .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

c_uk said:


> Oh, right, thanks for sharing that. But the word is not familiar to me and certainly not a proper Tagalog word. Do you know how the word came about? You probably know more than me when it comes to new words.. There are so many Filipino slang that I am not familiar .


well,,everybody I know here uses it....even bisayas-weh is like are u sure?? or yeah right,,dinga is really? same as talaga or unsa


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Edgenaples said:


> OK, let me add a couple things please...I want to find a place that is inexpensive, that is why the Phillipines seems interesting. I've visited many countries....Cuba....Colombia...Panama....Thailand...etc, ad lived in Costa Rica for a year. I am looking for a place that would ultimately be cool weather, safe from violent crime, lots of hot girls....and inexpensive. Anyone been to Baguio City ?


Baguio is very nice and cool. I was there in November and the weather was perfect. 75 F in the day, low humidity and in the high 50's at night. It is probably very cold there now because it is very cool here in Laguna.

There are beautiful girls all over the Philippines so that is never an issue. If you are looking for a bar girl scene, I don't think they have those in Baguio (for foreigners).


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

the Inquirer News has indicated that Baguio temperature recently dipped to 9.5 degrees

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/343005/brrr-weather-warms-hearts-of-baguio-folk-of-dotukay-ukay


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Girls? What are girls? I've heard that word somewhere before but I've been married for so long now that I forgot :jaw:.. Hmmm maybe I'm just getting old-Hahaha!!!


you are not alone!


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a townhouse in Baguio and spent three weeks over the Christmas holidays and yes it was cool. Some say it is expensive, but it fits my budget. Like any Filipino town, one must be careful. Any specific questions?


----------



## thescribe (Jan 28, 2013)

If you prefer cool weather, that leaves you with 2 choices: Baguio City or Tagaytay. Both are cool and have a lot of rain, however. Baguio is much friendlier in my opinion.


----------



## thescribe (Jan 28, 2013)

Mug said:


> Coolest places in the Philippines are in the mountains on Luzon. No matter what city or village there are beautiful girls to see. Baguio City is the most popular, known as the summer capital. And from what I have heard, the most expensive.


Baguio is not that expensive when compared to Manila or Angeles City. I lived in baguio for 2 years and the only thing that drove me away was the cool weather and the rain.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

I meant to say that Baguio is the most expensive of any place to live in the mountains, certainly not like Manila or Angeles City. Temperatures of 50 degrees F being cool is a funny idea here in PA, but all is relative. For me it is debatable as to which is the most exciting way to get to Baguio, by bus or by plane.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mug said:


> I meant to say that Baguio is the most expensive of any place to live in the mountains, certainly not like Manila or Angeles City. Temperatures of 50 degrees F being cool is a funny idea here in PA, but all is relative. For me it is debatable as to which is the most exciting way to get to Baguio, by bus or by plane.


To me driving or being a passenger in a vehicle would be called the most dangerous way to get to Baguio. Roads are narrow with extremely steep grades. That combined with some of the worlds most insane drivers driving dangerous (busses & big trucks) equipment.

Then there is the airport in Baguio. commercial flights no longer exist for safety reason. High terrain approach, runway that is too short, and a complete lack of navigational aids that should have been in place long ago. Add to that low visibility due to fog and clouds and it is a most dangerous airport.
So if anyone is thinking of using a private aircraft to get there, it is the only way. Just be sure your pilot is up to snuff...


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, I took the bus to Baguio, was surprised at all the people sleeping through that crazy drive up the mountain. Spoke to another person who said he flew into Baguio in what seemed to him like a rebuilt Japanese Betty. Think I'll stay along the coast.


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgenaples said:


> OK, let me add a couple things please...I want to find a place that is inexpensive, that is why the Phillipines seems interesting. I've visited many countries....Cuba....Colombia...Panama....Thailand...etc, ad lived in Costa Rica for a year. I am looking for a place that would ultimately be cool weather, safe from violent crime, lots of hot girls....and inexpensive. Anyone been to Baguio City ?


I've been to baguio city, yeah It's cool but not really expensive. It depends on how you decide for your place to live. Well for two weeks I spent just $400-$700


----------



## zarcon (Jul 15, 2013)

COOL is not in the Philippines. pretty girls? unbelievable how many pretty and smart and not so smart. The Filipinas tend to be reliable and honest as opposed to many other countries. Agree to meet at some big mall and go from there. I only found Manila to be unsafe


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Girls? What are girls? I've heard that word somewhere before but I've been married for so long now that I forgot :jaw:.. Hmmm maybe I'm just getting old-Hahaha!!!


I have to agree with Gene, I am not getting old, I AM OLD!


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

thescribe said:


> Baguio is not that expensive when compared to Manila or Angeles City. I lived in baguio for 2 years and the only thing that drove me away was the cool weather and the rain.


Hi Phil.. do you have good Internet? Good speed?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*cool spot*



Edgenaples said:


> I am looking for a place to retire.....prefer cool weather....a place with lots of pretty girls. Suggestions on what city would be best ? Thanks in advance for your advice.



I spent a weekend in Baguio and it sort of reminded me of living in WA state, damp, gloomy, dreary the day time was nice and the night-time required the fire-place. 

It's best to stay in a reasonable priced motel and check out different spots and the benefits to living in many of these area's, I think the positives in Baguio are cheaper vegetables and cooler weather so not using the AC would be a savings but the rent seems high even the cheaper buildings sound expensive to me. 

Location is everything here, you might end up wanting to meet up with a lady and have her find the spot for you, also be careful of those that tap into your power lines, you could be living cheaply only to find out your electrical bill is double triple the norm, been there done that.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I spent a weekend in Baguio and it sort of reminded me of living in WA state, damp, gloomy, dreary the day time was nice and the night-time required the fire-place.
> 
> It's best to stay in a reasonable priced motel and check out different spots and the benefits to living in many of these area's, I think the positives in Baguio are cheaper vegetables and cooler weather so not using the AC would be a savings but the rent seems high even the cheaper buildings sound expensive to me.
> 
> Location is everything here, you might end up wanting to meet up with a lady and have her find the spot for you, also be careful of those that tap into your power lines, you could be living cheaply only to find out your electrical bill is double triple the norm, been there done that.


That Baguio to me is great. Better than where we are close to Angeles. You're right on the power bill going up due to someone attaching a line to yours. Using the A/C here about 24 hours per day is costing us about P4,500 per month. We have the power meter inside our gate so an illegal jumper from someone else is not possible. Problem solved.
Last trip to Baguio was in May this year. I'll take the cool weather anytime! My wife said a "local" standard type house can be rented for between P5,000 and P8,000 per month. Something like a cement box type house. But even those can be fixed up. In our location, houses rent for as low as P2,500 per month but would need fixing up...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow Gene that's cheap rent there. I was just in Angeles yesterday to run ad in blue book. Never really thought I would want to live there though


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Wow Gene that's cheap rent there. I was just in Angeles yesterday to run ad in blue book. Never really thought I would want to live there though


I don't blame you. Angeles would not be for me either except we go to the malls over that way. We are in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement town East of Angeles by about 20 minutes---close to Magalang--roughly 6km from Mt. Arayat


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Power line*



Gene and Viol said:


> That Baguio to me is great. Better than where we are close to Angeles. You're right on the power bill going up due to someone attaching a line to yours. Using the A/C here about 24 hours per day is costing us about P4,500 per month. We have the power meter inside our gate so an illegal jumper from someone else is not possible. Problem solved.
> Last trip to Baguio was in May this year. I'll take the cool weather anytime! My wife said a "local" standard type house can be rented for between P5,000 and P8,000 per month. Something like a cement box type house. But even those can be fixed up. In our location, houses rent for as low as P2,500 per month but would need fixing up...


Yea Gene Meralco came out and told me it was so bad I had to put up another pole and start all over, so I had the concrete pole constructed and Meralco hooked up our electricity and just like another expat mentioned they don't go after the offenders and this is something really common here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Yea Gene Meralco came out and told me it was so bad I had to put up another pole and start all over, so I had the concrete pole constructed and Meralco hooked up our electricity and just like another expat mentioned they don't go after the offenders and this is something really common here.


That sure makes for an extra expense doing that with a new pole. Where we are they do go after an offender with a jumper on the line. Usually it is the result of someone reporting it and they get nabbed.
I think most of us expats have to learn a lot of lessons living here. Not like at home where most everyone is basically honest. Here they will be your best friends during the day and then turn right around and swipe the gold out of your teeth while you sleep at night! Entirely different world here for sure..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Why this is a great forum*



Gene and Viol said:


> I think most of us expats have to learn a lot of lessons living here.


Why this forum is so awesome, I would've had no idea about this electric jumper deal plus a lot of other things without this forum.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

WestieRed said:


> Hi Phil.. do you have good Internet? Good speed?


 I live in Angeles and it is slow. The provinces are even slower! I understand there are places in Makati that is extremely fast.


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

WestieRed said:


> Hi Phil.. do you have good Internet? Good speed?


Yes, I do have... Since I'm the only one using our internet. and my connection is DSL. around 400kbps-200kbps


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Im with pldt and have 5mbs which is a decent speed out here. Sky cable offer a good deal though with cable and broadband bundled together at speeds up to 12mb i do believe. The trouble is if Sky cover your area yet.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

You need an extra kitchen and bathroom in every new apartment, besides walls, fire exits etc. Then there's the zoning variations required. And you gonna clear $30,000 a year? Where is this happening in the USA?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mug said:


> You need an extra kitchen and bathroom in every new apartment, besides walls, fire exits etc. Then there's the zoning variations required. And you gonna clear $30,000 a year? Where is this happening in the USA?


I agree with what you are saying here. Another factor is the ever rising cost of insurance on the rental property. With the inflation and downhill slide of the country in general,,,, No thanks. I'll stay right here and enjoy my retirement in the Philippines. There are many things wrong with this place without any doubt. But the things that ARE wrong are right up front where they can be seen and usually avoided. And---there really is a lot that is right with this place too. If it were not so, there would be very few of us staying and living here. I still love the States-but I'll stay living here...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Yes*



Gene and Viol said:


> But the things that ARE wrong are right up front where they can be seen and usually avoided.


Yes, overt corruption is much easier to deal with and cheaper than hidden corruption lol. I often wish I could pay an extra 10 bucks to get something done quicker here in the US. lol


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Edgenaples said:


> Can you provide a basic cost of living budget ...nothing fancy, just living a nice comfortable life. Thanks very much !


Cost depends on where you live and what you consider comfortable. Just like the USA there are cities/towns that are very low cost and others that are expensive. Some wants more comfort than others. Better way is to decide where you want to live in the Philippines then name an amount and ask if it is enough.


----------

